# Audio stories / Hammer and Bolter



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Have BL printed any more of the audio shorts in the H&B issues?

The only one I saw so far was "Waiting Death".

Thanks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no, not as far as i'm aware. there are other audio dramas that have been produced if that's what you mean, but none have been "printed"

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> no, not as far as i'm aware. there are other audio dramas that have been produced if that's what you mean, but none have been "printed"
> 
> CP


Ah rats....thanks CP. I wanted to avoid buying audio dramas, but still get the story - which was why I was so happy when "waiting death" came out on print ))) I was hoping it was a starting trend with BL to print their audios in H&B...though it seems its not the case now


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It's not what you asked, but Heart of Rage is in Victories of the Space Marines.

These stories are converted for print and are not exactly the same as the spoken form.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> Ah rats....thanks CP. I wanted to avoid buying audio dramas, but still get the story - which was why I was so happy when "waiting death" came out on print ))) I was hoping it was a starting trend with BL to print their audios in H&B...though it seems its not the case now


they really are worth getting. I've yet to be disappointed by one. 

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> they really are worth getting. I've yet to be disappointed by one.
> 
> CP


I really don't like audio books. I prefer my imagination to work its own magic, rather than depend on someone elses...

I know native english speakers don't usually face this, but as english is my second language, when I watch a film with translation and the voices don't match (for instance, in english the voice is deep set and suits the character, but the dubbed voice is squeaky...that's just the worst!) I don't wanna face the same with audio books.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

you wont with the Audio Drama's, just close your eyes and listen, it's magical.  They work sound effects and other things into it as well. The characters are wonderfully played. It's not just a monotonous drone reading word for word. The Audio Dramas have been specifically made to be listened to, like the radio shows i used to listen to as a kid. they're awesome!

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement CP....but I don't think its for me. I've listened to every single audio drama extract there is on BL site, but just can't seem to like them...i really prefer to imagine and make up the sounds myself


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no problem.  i do the same thing when i play the game. lol *pew pew pew!*

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> no problem.  i do the same thing when i play the game. lol *pew pew pew!*
> 
> CP


hehehehehehe


----------

